# 1 year OLD DDR GSD weight



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

my male is 70 pounds at 13.5 months...he doesnt appear skinny and is shorter than my 12 year old gsd

is this small or normal


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds fine and he is within standard. 
24-26 inches at the withers and up to 88lbs is the normal range for males.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mine was 72 or 73 lb at that same age. DDR dogs do tend to be a bit shorter and stocky, not really very tall.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My WGWL is 22 months and 70lbs. My WGSL is 4 years and 71lbs. There is no real "normal", just the standard which is quite a large range for males and females.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Weight is pretty much an individual thing. My 3yr old WG working line male is 80lbs, was 80 at 12 month old too. My 1 yr old WG working line "pup" is 90lbs!


----------

